# Dehumidifiers & babies



## +tivethoughts

Hi all, 

Just wondering whether anyone could help me. 

We currently live in a 1 bed ground floor flat and have decided to stay here for another year after bubs is born. The thing is, our bedroom suffers from slight damp when it gets cold outside & things like cooking, washing drying etc cause moisture in the air. I think a dehumidifer might help with this problem (We will also be attempting to treat the wall which suffers) 

My question is - Are dehumidifiers safe for babies?? 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## vaniilla

I looked this up and found a baby dehumidifier for sale https://www.babysecurity.co.uk/products/3001/NScessity-Mini-Dehumidifier.html so I'm guessing it shouldn't be any problem :flower:


----------



## +tivethoughts

Thank You for that! It was never much of a worry before - we just cleaned it etc. But now I cant stop thinking about it. May even move to be honest. 

Thanks again for your help! x


----------



## pip holder

:thumbup: yup - we're in a ground floor/basement flat and ventilation is shocking, we HAVE to use the dehumidifier every day and it is perfectly safe for babies - I even found the background noise of it got my LO to sleep faster :haha:


----------

